# Need help leaning out



## Hubauer (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I really wanted to start a log to keep myself motivated and get some feedback, so here it is. I ran a bulk cycle at the beginning of the summer, so now I would like to lean out. *Any comments on my diet and routine would be greatly appreciated!*

Weight: 200 (this is on my home scale, so that’s what I go off, on a good scale I was 205)

Diet: 
- Starting with really high carbs and progressively decreasing. My maintenance calories are 3500/day, so I started with 3000/day.
- 350g carbs/ 225g protein/ 75g fat per day
- my plan right now is, as my weight loss slows, I will drop 50g of carbs and add 10g of protein (160cal drop),and I might do this 2-3 times; fats will probably stay the same throughout
- supplements: clenbuterol 2wk on/2wk off, creatine, whey protein, omega-3s

Routine: 3x10, if I don’t have enough time to finish everything, accessory lifts and arms are 2x10
- Mon: Lats/Traps/Biceps
- Wed: Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
- Fri: Legs/Calves
- Cardio: 15 min of moderate intensity cardio after each workout, will increase cardio whenever fat loss slows

As a side note, I have tried PSMF and UD2.0, but I’ve found my body shuts down HARD on really low carb diets. I think it’s just because I have little muscle mass and a pretty fast metabolism. Anyways, if I can lean out a little bit with the above plan, I really want to give UD2.0 another shot.


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 19, 2011)

Lats/Traps/Biceps today
Wide Grip Pulldown
220x6
200x10
200x8
DB Lateral Raise 
30x8
30x8
20x12
DB Row
80x8
70x10
BB Shrug
300x8
300x6
210x12
Rear Delt machine
12 plates (not sure how much)x10
12 plates x10
DB Curl
50x6
40x8
Reverse Curl
80x8
60x8
Close Grip Preacher Curl
60x10
60x8

Cardio: 20min at moderate pace on the stationary bike


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 20, 2011)

Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Bench Press
230x6,2
210x8
190x8

Incline DB Press
75x10
75x8

Chest Dips
BWx10
BWx8

Military Press
120x8
120x8
120x6

Skullcrushers
80x10
80x8
70x10

Cable Kickbacks
3 plates (20lbs I think)x10
3 platesx8

Cardio: 20min incline fast walk on treadmill


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 24, 2011)

Yesterday: Legs/Calves
Squat
260x8
240x6, 2
210x10

Hamstring Curl
20 plates(around 150lbs)x10
20x8
19x10

Leg Extension
20 plates(around 200lbs)x10
20x10

Back Extension (holding a plate weight)
45x8
45x8

Hip Adductors
13 plates (around 100lbs)x10
13x10

Hip abductors
13 plates (around 100lbs)x10
13x10

Standing Calf Raise (on Smith)
285x10
285x7
200x15 (really good pump set)

Calf Press (on horizontal leg press)
420x8
400x8

Cardio: 20min on stationary bike


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 25, 2011)

End of Week 3:
- down from 200 to 195, so I'm losing about 1.6lbs per week; sounds about like what it should be 
- keeping my strength up pretty good, but lifting gets really boring really fast when you barely progress
- I adjusted my calories to add in some more fats, just makes me feel fuller
  335g carbs/ 225g protein/ 83g fat
  I might not hit all of those right on the dot, but I do stay within 3000cal or under
- been on clen for 2wk, dropping it for 2wk to give my receptors a vacation


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 26, 2011)

Lats/Traps/Biceps today
Wide Grip Pulldown (weights from last time are not correct)
200x7,1
190x8
190x8

DB Lateral Raise 
30x8
30x8
20x12

Machine Row
12 plates x8
11plates x10

BB Shrug
300x10
300x8
260x12

Cable Rear Delt 
20x10
30x8

DB Curl
45x6
40x8
35x8

Reverse Curl
70x10
70x8

Close Grip Preacher Curl
60x10
60x8

Cardio: 20min at moderate pace on treadmill


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 27, 2011)

*Has anyone had good results with the Lean Gains method for losing weight?*

Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health

It sounds reasonable, as I know the body can absorb more food postworkout; but it really goes against what you read everywhere about carbs at night causing more fat storage and decreased GH output.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 27, 2011)

I am doing a similar program 

 usually fast till 10 Am  or after cardio or workout 1300 

it seems to be working!


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 27, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I am doing a similar program
> 
> usually fast till 10 Am  or after cardio or workout 1300
> 
> it seems to be working!



I think I'm going to give it a shot. I don't think it could really hurt anything as long as I stay within my calorie limit. 

Today's Workout: sucked balls
Chest/Shoulders/Triceps
Bench Press
230x6
210x8
210x5,3

Incline DB Press
80x8
75x8

Chest Machine Flyes
120x10
100x10

Military Press - some retarded variation my friend thought up, we did em in a power rack and let the bar stop on the safety catches at the bottom to kill any momentum. then we did 2 drop sets of this:
120x6
110x6
110x4
100x4
90x3
80x3


Skullcrushers
80x10
80x8
70x10

Cable Kickbacks
3 platesx10
3 platesx10


----------



## jagbender (Sep 28, 2011)

It works for me  I get hungry if I eat early  so the later the better.  Some days I ride 15 miles @ noon then eat.  other days I have a shake @ 10 AM 

usually have a pretty decent sized supper  and stay satisfied.  overall I stay pretty low on carbs though   mnost come from Spinach and greens   which most don;t count anyway   I average 80 g total and about 30-40 of that is fiber.


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 28, 2011)

jagbender said:


> overall I stay pretty low on carbs though   mnost come from Spinach and greens   which most don;t count anyway   I average 80 g total and about 30-40 of that is fiber.



Well... my metabolism runs at about 100mph, so right now I'm eating from 300-350g of carbs per day and still losing fat. So I'm going to give it a shot, maybe just one meal or some protein before lifting.


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm changing my split next week, still using the same exercises and volume. Since I'm doing quads on monday, I decided to give them the day off. Killed my hams though

Hamstring curls
20 plates (around 150)x10
20 plates x8
18 plates x10

Stiff leg deadlifts
260x8 (just to test the waters... haven't done these in a while)
300x8
300x6

Standing Single Leg Curl
5 plates (around 45lbs) x10
5 plates x8

Calf Press (on horizontal leg press)
420x10
420x8
420x8

Standing Calf Raise (on Smith)
285x8
285x8

Cardio: 20min on stationary bike


----------



## jagbender (Oct 1, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Well... my metabolism runs at about 100mph, so right now I'm eating from 300-350g of carbs per day and still losing fat. So I'm going to give it a shot, maybe just one meal or some protein before lifting.


 

I cannot lose fat with that many carbs daily.   Jsut different body chemistry i guess.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 3, 2011)

Start of my 5th week cutting, didn't lose any last week so I think I'm going to drop my calories just a tad. Macros: 280g carbs/250g protein/ 80g fat

Today's Workout:
DB Bench Press
100x8
100x6
90x8

Incline Bench Press
170x10
170x8
170x7

Leg Extension
21 plates (around 220lbs)x10
21x8
21x8

Leg Press
18 plates (I think it's a bit over 500)x8
18 plates x8
18 plates x6

Cardio: 20min incline fast walking


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 4, 2011)

Today - Back/Hamstrings
Neutral Grip Pulldown
190x8
190x8
180x8

Bent over row
210x6
210x6 (form was really bad)
180x8 (better)

Hamstring curls
21 plates x8
20 plates x8
20 plates x8

Stiff leg deadlifts
300x8
210x10
210x10
->didn't kill these because I wanted to save some juice for cardio

Seated DB Shrug
100x8
100x6
90x10

Cardio: 5K run


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 6, 2011)

Update: I'm not really sure if I've lost bodyfat, I kind of just feel like I'm fluctuating my body water. I've added some pictures, and to be honest I'm probably somewhere from 14-15% bf. *Any advice on how to get down to 10%?*
I'm willing to do keto, PSMF, or whatever, but at the moment I have pretty much been focused on retaining what little muscle I have.

Macros: 280g carbs/250g protein/ 80g fat
Calories: 2800


----------



## HH25 (Oct 6, 2011)

What has worked for me in the past is eating low carb. I was only eating 20carbs a day. The fat just melted off, in the first month i lost 17 pounds. When you do that your body goes in ketosis and instead of using those carbs you normally put in your body, It substitutes your fat instead. Good Luck bro


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 10, 2011)

HH25 said:


> What has worked for me in the past is eating low carb. I was only eating 20carbs a day. The fat just melted off, in the first month i lost 17 pounds. When you do that your body goes in ketosis and instead of using those carbs you normally put in your body, It substitutes your fat instead. Good Luck bro



Thanks for the input man. I didn't want to go no-carb unless I had to, but that looks like the direction I'm headed.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 11, 2011)

Yesterday's workout
Today's Workout:
DB Bench Press (less weight than last week, but with flawless form)
90x10
90x8
90x8

Incline Bench Press
210x6 
170x8
170x8

Leg Extension
21 plates (around 220lbs)x10
21x8
21x8

Leg Press
18 plates (I think it's a bit over 500)x10
18 plates x8
single leg press with 9 plates x8

Dropped a bit more carbs out of my diet since I'm not really going to have time to do cardio this week, hoping to start UD2.0 soon.


----------



## Mooksman (Oct 11, 2011)

Run ultimate diet 2.0. Carb cycling diet.


----------



## mapanoy (Oct 12, 2011)

try to find buddy who share the same passion. it will make you motivated.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 12, 2011)

mapanoy said:


> try to find buddy who share the same passion. it will make you motivated.



I'm working out with a friend that says he is trying to lean out also, but I always catch him eating crap like ice cream and pizza. haha

I'm extremely self-motivated, I just don't have my diet and training really figured out yet. I can usually stick to something pretty well as long as I have a plan.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 16, 2011)

Last week was insane, so I just had a couple quick workouts. Better than not going...
Back day: 2 sets of each
Neutral Grip Pulldown

Bent over row

Hamstring curls

Stiff leg deadlifts

Seated DB Shrug

Extras Day: 2 sets of each
DB shoulder press
Calf Press
DB Lateral Raise
Overhead EZ Bar Extension
EZ Bar Curl
One arm tricep pressdowns
DB Hammer curls

That's it for last week, starting UD2.0 tomorrow. I'm running some clen along with my diet, so I'm really interested to see how I do as far as fat loss. Last time I did UD2.0, I lost a decent amount of fat with just caffeine.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 18, 2011)

Started UD2.0 yesterday, and it's as vicious as ever. 
Calories for depletion: 1500, over 200g protein, less than 70g carbs (usually 50g/day), about 45g fat

Monday - Depletion
Just about everything is 3 sets of 15-20, and you do two entire rounds of the workout. Which, by the way, is brutal on almost no carbs.
Incline DB Press
Wide Pulldown
Leg Press
EZ Bar Curl
Hamstring Curl
Tricep Overhead Extension
Calf Press
DB Lateral Raise

Tuesday - Depletion
Machine Chest Press
DB Row
Leg Press
DB Hammer Curl
Hamstring Curl
Tricep Pushdown
Calf Press
DB Lateral Raise


----------



## D-bolical (Oct 18, 2011)

Hm


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 18, 2011)

D-bolical said:


> Hm



Good point.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 25, 2011)

Didn't post my workouts from last thursday and saturday, but I'll post 'em this week. Thursday is really just a workout to start the carb load, and saturday is POWER DAY. Fun stuff. This week:

Monday - Depletion
3 sets of 15-20, 2 rounds
Incline DB Press
Wide Pulldown
Leg Press
EZ Bar Curl
Hamstring Curl
Tricep Overhead Extension
Calf Press
DB Lateral Raise

Tuesday - Depletion
3 sets of 15-20, 2 rounds
Machine Chest Press
DB Row
Leg Press
DB Hammer Curl
Hamstring Curl
Tricep Pushdown
Calf Press
DB Lateral Raise


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 26, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Started UD2.0 yesterday, and it's as vicious as ever.
> Calories for depletion: 1500, over 200g protein, less than 70g carbs (usually 50g/day), about *45g fat*
> 
> Monday - Depletion
> ...




Fat intake is really low for a man your size. You're testosterone will take a hit at this rate.

Grab a large bag of almonds and take them with you to work.
Chomp on them through the day to get extra fats (from omega 3's no less..)


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 26, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> Fat intake is really low for a man your size. You're testosterone will take a hit at this rate.



I probably should have gone into more detail to explain... fats are only low for a couple days to drop overall calories. I don't completely agree with this, but I'm trying to follow this book 100%. Plus, I get about 5000 cal over a 30 hour carb load, so I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 26, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> *Has anyone had good results with the Lean Gains method for losing weight?*
> 
> Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health
> 
> It sounds reasonable, as I know the body can absorb more food postworkout; but it really goes against what you read everywhere about carbs at night causing more fat storage and decreased GH output.



I do this and it is quite effective.


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 26, 2011)

oufinny said:


> I do this and it is quite effective.



What kind of macro split do you use for it? 

That's about the only thing that guy doesn't cover on his site. I think he's intentionally being vague since he's working on a book.


----------



## krustus (Oct 26, 2011)

i agree about leangains site being a little all over the place...   but once you get the hang off how to do it it does make dieting easier.

here is a link to a good read explaining intermitent fasting

www.precisionnutrition.com/intermittent-fasting


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 26, 2011)

krustus said:


> i agree about leangains site being a little all over the place...   but once you get the hang off how to do it it does make dieting easier.
> 
> here is a link to a good read explaining intermitent fasting[/URL]



holy crap! there's an entire book there for free! thanks brah, think I'll give it look


----------



## krustus (Oct 26, 2011)

it's really a pretty short read though and really thorough i thought....


----------



## Thee_One (Oct 27, 2011)

krustus said:


> i agree about leangains site being a little all over the place...   but once you get the hang off how to do it it does make dieting easier.
> 
> here is a link to a good read explaining intermitent fasting
> 
> www.precisionnutrition.com/intermittent-fasting




Great Link Thanks!!!


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 28, 2011)

Yesterday's workout: moderate weight, just prepping for a power day tomorrow
All 2x6-12

Calf Press
Incline DB Press
Wide Grip Pulldown
Chest Dips
Underhand BB Rows
Leg Extension
Squat
Stiff Leg Deadlifts
DB Lateral Raise
EZ Bar Curls
Tricep Pressdown


----------



## Hubauer (Oct 30, 2011)

Saturday: POWER WORKOUT
I had a great carb load and was stronger on every lift compared to last week!
Each exercise had several warm-ups and one working set.

Calf Press
Incline DB Press
Weighted pull-ups
Floor press
Underhand BB Rows
Leg Extension
Full ROM squats
Heavy partial squats
Stiff Leg Deadlifts/ Shrugs
DB Lateral Raise
EZ Bar Curls
Overhead DB extension (triceps)


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 2, 2011)

Depletion workouts Mon and Tues, and they worked because I am DEPLETED! I usually feel kinda crappy just from being low on carbs, but I'm alot more tired than usual. I've been really strict for 10 weeks, so I think I'm taking next week off and just eating at maintenance.


----------



## Mooksman (Nov 2, 2011)

I just finished 4 weeks on ud2.0. I'm at 11% bf. wanted to get to 10 but I'm taking a break for about 3 weeks because I have a real hectic schedule coming up. The diet is compete misery and I'm not positive I'll be going back on it. I'm thinking leangains maybe a little more user friendly. I'm not competing so I need something balanced. On ud 2.0 I lost about 2.5-3% bf in a month. But I'm also running test tren and gh


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 2, 2011)

Mooksman said:


> I just finished 4 weeks on ud2.0. I'm at 11% bf. wanted to get to 10 but I'm taking a break for about 3 weeks because I have a real hectic schedule coming up. The diet is compete misery and I'm not positive I'll be going back on it. I'm thinking leangains maybe a little more user friendly. I'm not competing so I need something balanced. On ud 2.0 I lost about 2.5-3% bf in a month. But I'm also running test tren and gh



I usually don't mind going low cal/ low carb for the week because I love carb loading over the weekend, but I have officially shut down. Might give the leangains a try.

How long are you running the tren? I'm seriously thinking about adding gear to my diet soon.


----------



## Mooksman (Nov 2, 2011)

Tren 8 weeks and test for 10.


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 4, 2011)

Yesterday's workout: moderate weight, just prepping for a power day tomorrow
All 2x6-12

Calf Press
Incline DB Press
Wide Grip Pulldown
Chest Dips
Underhand BB Rows
Leg Extension
Squat
Stiff Leg Deadlifts
DB Lateral Raise
EZ Bar Curls
Tricep Pressdown


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 4, 2011)

Figured you guys might want to see my calories.

Monday - Wednesday
1500 cal - 200g or more P/ 50g C/ 55g F

Thursday AM
1100 cal - 150g or more P/ 37g C/ 40g F

Thursday PM - Friday (CARB LOAD )
500000000 cal - 250g P/ 1000-1200g C/ minimal fats

Saturday
2600 cal - 200g P/ 330g C/ 55g F

Sunday
2100 cal - 200g P/ 200g C/ 55g F


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 6, 2011)

Power workout: 1-2 warm up sets with one working set
Calf Press
Incline DB Press
Weighted pull-ups
Weighted Dips
Underhand BB Rows
Leg Extension
Full ROM squats
Heavy partial squats
Stiff Leg Deadlifts/ Shrugs
DB Lateral Raise
EZ Bar Curls
Overhead BB extension (triceps)

No weight loss this week, but I feel leaner, can see more veins in my arms, and was stronger this week on most of my lifts. I think that's a pretty good sign I'm recomping.

On a side note, my cut is about to get a major boost as I won some
HALO EXTREME
in the October IML Contest!!!!!!!!!! Big thanks to Iron Magazine Labs, and I hope to keep a really good diet/picture log here so you guys can check it out. Will probably take a couple weeks to start it, just to figure out optimal dose and get some PCT.


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 7, 2011)

Alright guys, I'm starting my IML Halo Extreme soon, wondering if you guys know what would be good for PCT. I've spent awhile reading threads on here and other boards, but 99% of the threads are "Hey guys, I'm 18 and I've been lifting for 2 months, so I'm ready to start H-drol but I'm only going to use OTC supps for PCT..." Retards.

Anyways, from what I can tell, the consensus is using a SERM at a reasonable dose then tapering. Usually Nolva 20/20/10/10, but I used Clomid when I ran Test C and had good results with it. *Would Clomid 50/50/25/25 work?* I used a higher dose on my first cycle, but from what I read I would assume that a 6 week run of H-drol would not be as suppressive as 10 weeks of Test C.

I know I don't need an AI since halo doesn't aromatize, but I do have extra Aromasin from my Test C cycle just in case I get really bloated or something. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 16, 2011)

Still taking some time off... 
And by time off I mean keeping my calories under maintenance, but increasing my fats quite a bit.

If anyone knows the answer to this, I would sure appreciate it: 
Is there any benefit to doing cardio as opposed to just running more of a calorie deficit?
E.g. Is burning 500cal with cardio the same as dropping 500cal off my diet?


----------



## Thee_One (Nov 17, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Still taking some time off...
> And by time off I mean keeping my calories under maintenance, but increasing my fats quite a bit.
> 
> If anyone knows the answer to this, I would sure appreciate it:
> ...



It's the same in the end. DO what's more comfortable for you.


But I will say this, Cardio is good for you.

Get's the blood flowing to all parts of your body.
Shoves nutrients into the muscles, skin, etc etc

Also will help your endurance and make you feel better IMO.


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 17, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> It's the same in the end. DO what's more comfortable for you.
> 
> 
> But I will say this, Cardio is good for you.
> ...



Thanks man. I'll rep you when I can, it says I have to rep someone else before repping you again.


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, I'm pretty fucking sick of dieting and busting my ass and not seeing any results. Thanks for the 3-4 comments guys.

If anyone on here does online personal training that includes a diet and routine, hit me up with a PM. I can send money via WU or something like that


----------



## Thee_One (Nov 18, 2011)

Dude, how long has it been since you started?
This thread is only a few weeks old.
You can't expect miracles over night.

No results?
How? on the scale, in the mirror, strength wise?

Details dude. Don't get too frustrated.
Try not to micromanage too much.
Don't look at the mirror everyday.

Try taking pictures once a week and measure your progress that way.


----------



## Thee_One (Nov 18, 2011)

If you're cutting, you might consider dropping your workload a little in the gym.
You had a good number of exercises up there I see.
How much time does a workout usually run for you?


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 18, 2011)

Thee_One said:


> Dude, how long has it been since you started?
> This thread is only a few weeks old.
> You can't expect miracles over night.
> 
> ...



Started a bit over 3 months ago.

No results according to the mirror... I've dropped 5-6lbs but I think it's just water weight because I can gain alot of it back if I have a high carb day. My strength hasn't decreased so I guess that's a positive, but it hasn't increased either. 

The once a week thing does sound like a good idea.



Thee_One said:


> If you're cutting, you might consider dropping your workload a little in the gym.
> You had a good number of exercises up there I see.
> How much time does a workout usually run for you?



It usually takes me an hour in the gym, but they are some pretty dense workouts. I'm trying to stick to the Ultimate Diet 2.0 exactly, but maybe I would be better off going with a less extreme plan.


----------



## krustus (Nov 19, 2011)

3 months = 12 weeks   6 pounds is 1/2 pound a week.  so that is not so bad.

i dropped 20 lbs slowly over the course of 8-10 months.  still not as lean as i would like, but i'm taking a little break right now.  just stay the course being lean and in shape is a lifestyle more than a just a process.  

unless you are very lucky genetically you have to make it a lifestyle.

that being said IF leangains style seems to be the easiest way for me to maintain the lifestyle.

calories in vs. calories out.   if you are currently doing IF leangains. try a 24hr fast once a week or up your fast to 20hrs twice a week. 

the 24hr is not that hard just eat your lunch or supper and don't eat until that same time the next day. you'll be asleep a lot of that time.

good luck ..just keep at it, adjust your plan as needed.


----------



## Thee_One (Nov 21, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> Started a bit over 3 months ago.
> 
> No results according to the mirror... I've dropped 5-6lbs but I think it's just water weight because I can gain alot of it back if I have a high carb day. My strength hasn't decreased so I guess that's a positive, but it hasn't increased either.
> 
> ...



An hour of time is fine.

Trust me when I say, looking at yourself in the mirror is a terrible way to gauge effectiveness, unless you're obese.

Take pictures with a cam, like I said. It will tell you the real story.

You can upload them all to one folder by date, and just look at them like a slideshow. This will really help pinpoint improvements etc.


ALSO what Krustus said about lean living being a lifestyle is so true.

I dieted for YEARS before finally breaking down and telling myself
Look, you just gotta do it. You can't look at this as a part time gig.
You gotta setup your lifestyle and food habits and Energy expenditures in a manner that will allow you to do it indefinitely.

5 years ago I was still eating frozen foods, canned foods (whole meals) etc.
And wondered why I barely saw results.

Today when I go grocery shopping, 70% of what I buy is meats.

It is what it is.
You literally are what you eat.

I fry pretty much all my meats in one big wok-looking frying pan.
Simple and easy, just cook 'til done.
I like to throw pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, basil etc on all my meats.
And on chicken and fish I also use lemon-pepper seasoning.

Keep several food containers and zip-locks on hand at all times.



It's definitely a transition. But if you just take it step by step, you'll end up where you want to be for sure.


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 22, 2011)

Good words of wisdom. Thanks man

Workout and diet update: Started my Halo Extreme this week, going to take 50mg/day for a couple of days to see if I find any sides, then kick it up to 75mg/day.

Due to traveling, I can't start the UD2.0 this week. So I'm just doing some basic heavy lifting this week and getting in cardio when I can.


----------



## sosc (Nov 23, 2011)

You have a lot written on this thread; I'm having
a bit of trouble taking it all in.

Generally speaking the best thing that can be done
is keep accurate records, analyze thoughtfully,
and follow your goals.

<-[-]


----------



## Hubauer (Nov 25, 2011)

sosc said:


> You have a lot written on this thread; I'm having
> a bit of trouble taking it all in.



I thought about that the other day... it would be hard to pick up on where I'm at unless someone had followed my log from the beginning. 

So now I'm really just hoping for words of wisdom on dieting. Anyways, thanks for the reply man.


----------



## Hubauer (Dec 3, 2011)

End of week 2 on Halo Extreme: no noticeable effect yet, but I was kinda banking on it taking 2-3 weeks to kick in. On a positive note, I haven't experienced any sides yet. 

Taking 75mg/day, I'll update you guys with any changes. Also, I'll probably do before and after pictures


----------



## Thee_One (Dec 5, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> End of week 2 on Halo Extreme: no noticeable effect yet, but I was kinda banking on it taking 2-3 weeks to kick in. On a positive note, I haven't experienced any sides yet.
> 
> Taking 75mg/day, I'll update you guys with any changes. Also, I'll probably do before and after pictures


----------



## Hubauer (Dec 10, 2011)

End of week 3 on Halo Extreme:
So far, it's pretty awesome! Halo Extreme is the perfect PH if you're looking to lose strength and keep a nice, soft layer of fat!


----------



## wisco (Dec 10, 2011)

^I hope that's sarcasm...

I ran it and liked it. It's not real powerful but I was cutting on it and it definitely helped me keep strength.


----------



## Hubauer (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok guys, I really need some helpful input. 

I'm going to be staying with some family for the next 2 weeks, which is also the last 2 weeks of my Halo Extreme run. I can't really do any lifting that requires alot of equipment, or any diet that requires really specific macros. 

I can however, do alot of basic barbell lifts and do a moderate carb/ high protein diet. Here's what I'm thinking:

Weight: 190lbs, 14-15% bodyfat
Maintenance calories: 2800-3000
Diet: 2300-2500 calories, moderate carb/ moderate fat, high protein
Lifting: basic lifts (bench, deadlift, squats, pull-ups) for 3x10
Cardio: HIIT after weights

Any advice on how to drop a little more weight?


----------



## Hubauer (Dec 17, 2011)

bump


----------

